# creating user with scponly utility



## fred974 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,
I just installed shells/scponly, but I cannot figure out how to create a chroot user..
Could anyone please show me the syntax?
I tried `adduser -d /usr/local/www/httpdocs /usr/local/bin/scponlyc testuser` but I ended up with the same screen as creating a new user


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2017)

On FreeBSD adduser(8) is an interactive script. If you want to create users with a single command use pw(8).


----------



## fred974 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry still not getting it to work..
So when I use adduser(8), I only have `Shell (sh csh tcsh scponly nologin)`..
My understanding is that scponly is non chroot and scponlyc is for chrooted. but scponlyc isn't there..
What am I missing


----------

